
Prosthetic Limbs, Controlled by Thought - clebio
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/21/technology/a-bionic-approach-to-prosthetics-controlled-by-thought.html
======
grej
Really fantastic work by the team at the Johns Hopkins APL. It's amazing to
see the struggles Mr. Baugh goes through, and then his reaction to having use
of arms again.

It's unfortunate that there's no way currently for him to have access to the
robotic arm unit outside the lab. I think it would benefit the team to learn
the how quickly people gain proficiency with the prosthetic limbs under a
constant use scenarios, which might better inform the design process.
Hopefully that will come soon.

